# Apple Watch 5 / exercice nage libre / pause impossible



## Mlec06 (20 Août 2020)

Bonjour, 
Problème à ce jour insoluble pour moi ! Quand je lance un exercice nage libre sur mon AW... impossible de la mettre en pause avec la manip « digital crown + bouton latéral » ... si quelqu’un(e) a une idée je suis preneur [emoji16]
Merci à tous et à toutes...


----------



## Vinyl (20 Août 2020)

Hello, ça fonctionne bien sur AW série 3. 

Ta Digital Crown et le bouton latéral fonctionne bien indépendamment ?


----------



## Mlec06 (20 Août 2020)

Merci pour ta contribution, ma compagne a elle aussi une AW3 et cela fonctionne parfaitement…; et même si je ne l'ai que depuis un mois…oui la crown fonctionne "normalement" ainsi que le bouton latéral (j'utilise Apple Pay à foison)……pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouver trace de quelqu'un d'autre avec le même problème donc j'en conclue -pour l'instant- qu'il y a une "interaction" quelque part…… ;-)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Fonctionne bien aussi sur ma watch 4


----------



## Mlec06 (23 Août 2020)

Bonjour, dejumelage, réinitialisation et l’option est réapparue ! Problème solved . Merci à tous


----------

